# My pride Disk anenome's



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Here's some of my pride coralmorphians.


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

Cool, I really like the orange ones.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

nice coraline growth.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

Nice,









Raptor can you shoot some whole tank pics so we can see progress with the aquarium and so..?

thx.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes here ya go, But ya cant really see all the different species like that. I will shoot some segment shots tomarrow.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

Love the color of your sand.







How long is it there on the bottom?

When I think of all detritus that I siphon every sunday I can't imagine that mine would be so white..

From that pic upper half of the tank looks empty. Do you plan to add more LR or you gonna leave it like that?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I am gonna get some nice stuff from tampabay live rock. It's expensive but worth it. I'd figure i would let the base rock get some color to it first before i added it in plus its gonna cost me quite a bit for the new stuff.
The sand has been in there for 3 weeks. I changed mt substrate







I wasn't happy with the old stuff. I went with a shallow sand bed so that the detrius coulden't build up as much. Plus i have over 1500 gph running thru my 72 gallon and that keeps the detrius flying around till it gets sucked up. I have never cleaned my sand yet and it looks like my hermits are doing a ood job also along with my sand sifting stars. One of my stars is splitting







so i'm happy with that. I love this hobby you can literally try a bunch of different combo's. I am getting rid of my snails, Well not buying anymore and going with crabs, shrimps, And hermits. The damn snails are causing me more problems than anything else. Just when i think that something can't get knocked over bam lost 2 corals from laying on top of one another all night.







I hate snails.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

Isn't there a way for you to get away cheaper (for LR) with some local reef societies or so? I got my LR from someones tank (+200 pounds for +/- 300$) Rock is great, loaded with life, nothing is dying or rotting inside, so naturally no need to cure it..

>One of my stars is splitting ...

cool !!(is there a chance to take a pic of that) i hope my anemone will do the same soon

got the bare bottom, so I just siphon detritus away... simple and easy.. 
But man!! so much of that sh*t collects on the bottom.. can't belive my eyes! (happy I don't zhave any sediment) So I was thinking to improve my cleaning crew...

What to buy?

Cucumber?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Moved to non piranha pictures and vids


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

> got the bare bottom, so I just siphon detritus away... simple and easy..
> But man!! so much of that sh*t collects on the bottom.. can't belive my eyes! (happy I don't zhave any sediment) So I was thinking to improve my cleaning crew...
> 
> What to buy?
> ...


Cucumbers are sand sifters or filter feeders, depending on speices.

I have bare bottom, and I only have Astrea snails, and one brittle star. I sort of consider my two shrimp as part of the clean up crew. Between the brittle star and the shrimp, they clean up the uneaten food scraps.
I do have copepods all over the place too. I don't have many bristle worms, which is good in my opinion.

What clean up crew do you have now?


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

what do u have for lighting in there?


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

>If you seen the stuff tampbay sells ...

looked for it on internet, pics ans story behind company looks good..








aquacultured in ocean, shipping in water.. how much per kg ?(if you calculate shipping costs, etc..)

>What clean up crew do you have now?

detritus team: 2 brittle stars, 1 Blue Linkia Star 1 stenopus shrimp,

algae team: yellow tang, algae blenny, 8 turbo snails, urchin

>what do u have for lighting in there?

Me?

2xd150 metal halide, 4xt5, moonlight


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

those looked like some tities


----------

